# MK First Aid Station



## Karl66

Thank you to the RN on duty today at the Magic Kingdom First Aid Station.  You took care of my DD and she felt much better just a few minutes after we left.


----------



## PaulaL

They are super helpful in the First Aid Stations. The ladies in the EPCOT station saved my trip the last time I was there. Kudos to you all!!


----------

